# What is this non-employee compensation shown in dollar amount. Also known as additional earning in 1099 MISC form.



## Kahaan (Feb 18, 2019)

What is this non-employee compensation shown in dollar amount. Also known as additional earning in 1099 MISC form.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Kahaan said:


> What is this non-employee compensation shown in dollar amount. Also known as additional earning in 1099 MISC form.


Money you earned other than driving. Most likely for recruiting new drivers etc...


----------



## MLopez (Sep 21, 2017)

Kahaan said:


> What is this non-employee compensation shown in dollar amount. Also known as additional earning in 1099 MISC form.


It's all earnings you received for promotions, AKA referral bonus, quest bonus, etc.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Filed my taxes today. My wife is a former tax preparer and now works with the Department of Taxation. Her boss former did my filing - which cost a butt load (Turbo Tax for free sounded good to me but I digress). 

I subscribe to an app called Ryder, it tracks miles and expenses. There are a few similar apps out there, I haven't really compared. Having the report from that helped me a lot.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Filed my taxes today. My wife is a former tax preparer and now works with the Department of Taxation. Her boss former did my filing - which cost a butt load (Turbo Tax for free sounded good to me but I digress).
> 
> I subscribe to an app called Ryder, it tracks miles and expenses. There are a few similar apps out there, I haven't really compared. Having the report from that helped me a lot.


how much did it cost?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> how much did it cost?


Filed with my wife. Hundreds. I dropped her off and went shopping, I have no idea why it was so expensive - she said because it's self employed.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Kahaan said:


> What is this non-employee compensation shown in dollar amount. Also known as additional earning in 1099 MISC form.


It's for the 75 buy 1 get 1 free Starbucks coupons that you got sent in a week. I'm not joking.

Even if you didn't use them you still got some type of promotion charge as I remember reading in the fine print.


----------

